# Thread alga in java moss



## aquabob (Mar 1, 2006)

I have read with interest the effect of excel on thread alga, and was wondering if anyone has had any experience in using it to rid java moss of green thread alga. I obtained a good portion of java moss, however there appears to be almost more alga than moss, so was wondering if this might be a solution.


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

Thread algae is nasty stuff and really difficult to get out of your moss. However I've had a lot of success manually removing what I can with a toothbrush and double dosing Excel to kill the rest. It took a few weeks in my experience, and the algae grew back almost everyday, but it finally slowed down when I used this combo, and now it's gone.


----------

